
No longer mysterious: Digital power solutions are becoming easier to implement - yagnaumsys
https://eengenious.com/ready-for-prime-time-digital-power-solutions-enable-intelligent-energy-management/
======
andyers
Power management is now inherently mixed signal. Need to know both digital and
analog (see [https://goo.gl/bn5Va4](https://goo.gl/bn5Va4))

------
TechWatcher
It's complicated by the fact that the number and types of power outputs needed
in current designs is growing.

------
girishmhatre500
I started out as an analog guy, way back. Digital control of the feedback loop
is still mysterious to me

